# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  أسرار العلاج بالتمر....

## mylife079

أسرار العلاج بالتمر



إن الرسول الكريم عليه صلوات الله وسلامه قد أعطى أهمية خاصة للتمر في غذاء المؤمن خصوصاً في شهر رمضان الكريم. والله تبارك وتعالى قد كرّر ذكر النخيل في كتابه المجيد كثيراً، وجعله طعام أهل الجنة، فما هي أسرار هذه المادة الغذائية؟ وهل من الممكن أن نفكّر بالتمر كمادة علاجية نستخدمها لعلاج أمراض محددة؟ وماذا يقول العلماء حديثاً عن التمر؟
يُعتبر التمر من أكثر المواد غذاءً وقد يسميه البعض "خبز الصحراء"، ويحتوي أكثر من ثلثيه مواد سكرية طبيعية. وقد نالت هذه الفاكهة اهتمام الحضارات القديمة منذ أكثر من خمسة آلاف سنة. فقد اعتبرها قدماء المصريين رمزاً للخصوبة، أما الرومان واليونانيون فقد زينوا بها مواكب النصر الفخمة  . والآن يتم إنتاجه بكميات كبيرة في الجزيرة العربية وإيران ومصر والعراق وإسبانيا وإيطاليا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. ويوجد أكثر من 600 نوع من أنواع التمر 
سوف نرى في الفقرات الآتية أن التمر مفيد للإنسان منذ وجوده جنيناً في بطن أمه، وتستمر فوائده حتى سن الشيخوخة!!

*التمر قبل الولادة* 
يقوم التمر بالتأثير على عضلات الرحم فينشطها وينظم حركتها مما يسهل ولادة الحامل. كما أن عضلة الرحم في مرحلة المخاض والولادة تكون بأمس الحاجة للسكر الطبيعي كغذاء لهذه العضلة الضخمة نسبياً. وبما أن التمر مادة ملينة ومسهلة فهي ضرورية للحامل قبل الولادة لتنظيف الكولون والأمعاء وتسهيل الولادة. وهنا يتجلى الإعجاز في قوله تعالى في خطابه لسيدتنا مريم عليها السلام: (وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَباً جَنِيّاً) [مريم: 25].

*غذاء وعلاج للأطفال* 
يحتوي التمر على السكر الطبيعي والذي هو سهل وسريع الامتصاص والهضم، لذلك فهو مريح وآمن بالنسبة لمعدة الطفل وأمعائه. ويمكن الاستفادة أيضاً من عصير التمر خصوصاً إذا مُزج مع الحليب ليشكل شراباً مقوياً للأطفال والكبار معاً. ثم إن مزيج التمر والعسل والمصنوع كمادة عجينية يمكن أن يعالج الإسهال عند الأطفال، ويعالج الزحار أيضاً بشرط أن يعطى ثلاث مرات في اليوم. </SPAN>
كما يمكن لهذه العجينة أن تكون بمثابة مادة مهدئة للثة الطفل أثناء بزوغ أسنانه حيث تهدئ لثته وتطرّيها وتسهّل خروج الأسنان.
كما يُنصح بتناول الأنواع الجيدة من التمور وغسلها قبل الاستعمال خصوصاً إذا أردنا استعمالها لعلاج وغذاء الأطفال. وهنا نستذكر هدي النبي الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام في تحنيك الطفل بالتمر الممضوغ وإطعامه قليلاً منه بعد ولادته. وقد أثبت العلم ضرورة إعطاء المولود شيئاً من الماء والسكر لإمداده بالغذاء وإكسابه المناعة اللازمة ضد الأمراض. 
وإذا علمنا بأن السكر الموجود في التمر من أسهل أنواع السكاكر امتصاصاً وهضماً فإنه يكون مناسباً للمولود الجديد منذ ولادته على أن يتم مضغه أو نقعه بالماء النقي ليسهل تناوله. وهذا يؤكد أن الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم قد سبق الأطباء إلى هذا النوع من التغذية، كيف لا يسبقهم وهو رسولٌ من ربّ هؤلاء الأطباء؟!

 
شكل (1) التمر هو أفضل غذاء للطفل منذ ما قبل ولادته وحتى أثناء رضاعته.
 

*علاج فعّال للإمساك* 
يعالج التمر الاضطرابات المعوية ويساعد الأمعاء على أداء مهامها بفعالية عالية، كما يساعدها على تأسيس مستعمرة البكتريا النافعة للأمعاء. ولذلك يساعد التمر على علاج الإمساك بشكل جيد ويقلص عضلات الأمعاء وينشطها بما فيه من ألياف. ويمكن الاستفادة القصوى من شراب التمر لعلاج الإمساك بنقع حبات من التمر خلال الليل وتناولها في صباح اليوم التالي كشراب مسهل .

*علاج الاضطرابات الجنسية* 
يمكن استعمال شراب التمر لعلاج القلب الضعيف، كما يمكن استعماله للضعف الجنسي. وإذا مزج التمر مع الحليب والعسل فسوف يشكل شراباً فعالاً لعلاج الاضطرابات الجنسية لدى الجنسين ومشروب كهذا سيقوّي الجسم بشكل عام ويرفع مستوى الطاقة فيه. ويمكن أن يتناوله المسنون أيضاً لتحسين قوتهم وتخليصهم من السموم المتراكمة في خلاياهم طوال سنوات عمرهم.

*الغذاء المثالي للصائم* 
والعجيب أن الذين يعالجون مرضاهم بالصوم وهم من غير المسلمين ينصحونهم بتناول السكر الطبيعي الموجود في الفواكه والماء، وإذا علمنا بأن التمر يحوي نسبة عالية من هذا السكر السهل الامتصاص فإنه بذلك يكون التمر والماء 
أفضل غذاء للصائم.
وهنا نتذكّر حديثاً شريفاً لنبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( إذا أفطر أحدكم فليفطر على تمر فإنه بركة، فإن لم يجد تمراً فالماء فإنه طَهور) [رواه أبو داود]. وهكذا يكون الرسول الكريم علمنا أصول الصوم الفعال بتناول التمر والماء قبل أن يكتشفه الغرب بقرون طويلة!
وقد تكون الحكمة النبوية من تناول التمر عند الإفطار هي الحدّ من الجوع وبالتالي تقليل كمية الطعام المستهلكة من قبل الصائم، وهكذا يكون الصيام أكثر فاعلية وفائدة. وإذا تذكرنا أن الصوم يعتبر أفضل سلاح لاستئصال المواد السامة من الجسم، فإن الإفطار على التمر المقاوم للسموم هو بحق علاج متكامل للضعف والوهن الناتج من تراكم المواد السامة والمعادن الثقيلة في خلايا الجسم، ويمكنك عزيزي القارئ الاطلاع على بحث الصوم عملية بدون جراحة.

 
شكل (2) أثناء تجفيف البلح بالشمس يفقد ثلث وزنه من الماء، وتكون مادة العجوة ذات نسبة عالية من السكر الطبيعي، مما يجعل التمر أفضل غذاء للصائم.       
 
علاج للوزن الزائد 
إن احتواء التمر على تشكيلة واسعة من العناصر الغذائية يجعله غذاء مقاوماً للجوع! وإذا علمنا بأن السبب الرئيسي للسمنة هو الإحساس بشكل دائم بالجوع والشهية للطعام وبالتالي استهلاك كميات أكبر من الشحوم والسكريات أثناء الأكل، فإن العلاج بتناول بضع حبات تمر عند الإحساس بالجوع سيساعد على الإحساس بالامتلاء والشبع، هذه الحبات سوف تمدّ الجسم بالسكر الضروري، وتقوم بتنظيم حركة الأمعاء وبالتالي التخفيف بنسبة كبيرة من الإحساس بالجوع. وبالنتيجة التخفيف من استهلاك الطعام .وهنا يتجلى الهدي النبوي الشريف عندما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (لا يجوع أهل بيت عندهم التمر)</SPAN> [رواه مسلم]. وهنا نستنبط علاجاً للسمنة الزائدة بواسطة التمر!

علاج الكبد والالتهابات 
يعالج التمر الكبد ويخلصه من السموم، وإذا ترافق الصوم مع الإفطار على التمر، كان بحق من أروع الأدوية الطبيعية لصيانة وتنظيف الكبد من السموم المتراكمة فيه. كما أن شراب التمر يمكنه أن يعالج التهابات الحنجرة والعديد من أنواع الحمّى، والرشح والزكام .

*علاج للتسمّم* 
لعلاج التسمم يمكن الاستفادة من بضع حبات من التمر. ويمكن استعمال التمر المنقوع في الماء كشراب مضاد للتسمم الكحولي مثلاً  . وهنا نود أن نذكّر بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم قد أشار إلى علاج التسمم بالتمر!! يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من تصبح بسبع تمرات عجوة لا يصيبه في هذا اليوم سُمّ ولا سِحر) [رواه أبو داود]. 

في هذا الحديث الشريف معجزة علمية مبهرة ولكن بشرط أن نتعمق في دلالاته الطبية:

1- إن الرسول الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام حدّد عدد التمرات بسبع، وهذا الرقم له دلالات كثيرة في الكون والقرآن والهدي النبوي، ويكفي أن نعلم بأن أول رقم ذُكر في القرآن هو الرقم سبعة

2- إن سبع تمرات تزن وسطياً 70 غراماً، وهذه الكمية مناسبة لجسم الإنسان، وتحتوي على تشكيلة واسعة من المعادن والأملاح والفيتامينات والتي تضمن امتصاصها في الجسم.

3- إن هذه الكمية سوف تساعد الجسم على التخلص من جزء من السموم المختزنة في خلاياه مثل المعادن الثقيلة كالرصاص مثلاً، وهذه السموم قد كثُرت في عصرنا هذا بسبب التلوث الكبير للماء والهواء والغذاء الذي نتناوله. 

4- لقد أشار الحديث الشريف إشارة خفية إلى المواد السامة التي تدخل الجسم بكلمة (سُمّ)! وأن تناول التمر سوف يخفف كثيراً من ضرر هذه المواد على الجسم.
5- أما كلمة (سحر) فنكل علم ذلك إلى الله تعالى هو يعلم المقصود منها. 

6- طبعاً لا يعني الحديث أننا إذا تناولنا سبع تمرات وتناولنا بعدها مادة سامة لا يعني أن هذا السمّ لن يؤثر! بل إذا فعلنا ذلك فسوف نكون كمن يلقي نفسه إلى التهلكة. ولذلك ينبغي أن نفهم الحديث على أن التمر يؤثر على السموم في الجسم فيخفف من تأثيرها، ويكون التأثير فعالاً في حالة الحفاظ على سبع تمرات كل يوم كما أمرنا طبيبنا محمد عليه صلوات الله وسلامه. 

وينبغي أن نفهم من الحديث أيضاً أن تناول كمية من التمر كل يوم وبانتظام سوف يؤثر على الحالة النفسية فيجعلها أكثر استقراراً، والله تعالى أعلم.



شكل (3) تعتبر شجرة النخيل مفيدة بجميع أجزائها! فالأوراق مفيدة لأسقف البيوت، والخشب يستخدم في التدفئة، والتمر له فوائد طبية وغذائية عظيمة، وحتى نوى التمر تُنقع في الماء وتُعطى كغذاء ممتاز للخيول والجمال والدجاج.

*بلغة الأرقام التمر أفضل غذاء للمستقبل*
هنالك فوائد طبية وغذائية في ثمرة التمر تجعله مرشحاً ليكون أفضل غذاء للمستقبل. فالتمر يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكربوهيدرات (السكريات) تصل إلى (88 %) ونسبة من الدسم (2.5 – 5 %) ونسبة بروتين (2.3 - 5.6 %) ونسبة عالية من الفيتامينات والألياف (6.4 - 11.5 %). كما تحتوي ثمرة التمر عدا البذور على نسبة من الزيت (0.2 – 5 %) أما بذور التمر فتحوي (7.7 – 9.7 %) من وزنها زيتاً، وتزن نوى التمر (6.6 – 14.2 %) من وزن الثمرة.</SPAN>
يحتوي التمر أيضاً على فيتامينات آ وب1 وب2 ويحتوي التمر أيضاً على الفلور وهو مقاوم لتسوس للأسنان. كما يحتوي التمر على عدد من المعادن أهمها البورون والكالسيوم والكوبالت والنحاس والفلور والحديد والمغنزيوم والمنغنيز والبوتاسيوم والفوسفور والصوديوم والزنك، ويحتوي التمر كذلك على عنصر السيلينيوم المقاوم للسرطان.

إن هذه الميزات مجتمعة في مادة غذائية واحدة هي التمر تجعله مرشحاً ليكون مورداً غذائياً مستقبلياً، لا سيما أن إنتاج التمر في العالم ازداد ثلاثة أضعاف خلال الأربعين سنة الماضية، بينما عدد سكان العالم تضاعف مرتين فقط. وهذا دليل على النمو السريع في إنتاج هذه المادة المثالية .

----------


## زهره التوليب

سبحان الله!

مشكور

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## دليلة

اله يعيطك العافية على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## mylife079

شكرا جميعا على المرور

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

طبعا كلا منا يعلم بأن أسن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أن نفطر على التمرة ؟؟؟؟
فما الحكمة من هذى السنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ سوف ترون بهذا الموضوع أفضال التمر وفوائده

لتمر فاكهة مباركة أوصانا بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نبدأ بها فطورنا في رمضان. فعن سلمان بن عامر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا أفطر أحدكم فليفطر على تمر ، فإنه بركة ، فإن لم يجد تمرا فالماء ، فإنه طهور " رواه أبو داود والترمذي . 

وعن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يفطر قبل أن يصلي على رطبات ، فإن لم تكن رطبات فتميرات ، فإن لم تكن تميرات حسا حسوات من الماء " رواه أبو داود والترمذي . 

ولا شك أن وراء هذه السنة النبوية المطهرة إرشاد طبي وفوائد صحية ، وحكما نظمية . فقد اختار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الأطعمة دون سواها لفوائدها الصحية الجمة ، وليس فقط لتوافرها في بيئته الصحراوية . 

فعندما يبدأ الصائم في تناول إفطاره تتنبه الأجهزة ، ويبدأ الجهاز الهضمي في عمله ، وخصوصا المعدة التي تريد التلطف بها ، ومحاولة إيقاظها 

وأسرع المواد الغذائية التي يمكن امتصاصها ووصولها إلى الدم هي المواد السكرية ، وخاصة تلك التي تحتوي على السكريات الأحادية أو الثنائية ( الجلوكوز أو السكروز ) لأن الجسم يستطيع امتصاصها بسهولة وسرعة خلال دقائق معدودة . ولا سيما إذا كانت المعدة والأمعاء خالية كما هي عليه الحال في الصائم . 

ولو بحثت عن أفضل ما يحقق هذين الهدفين معا ( القضاء على الجوع والعطش ) فلن تجد أفضل من السنة المظهر ، حينما تحث الصائمين على أن يفتتحوا إفطارهم بمادة سكرية حلوى غنية بالماء مثل الرطب ، أو منقوع التمر في الماء . 

- 75 % سكريات ، 2 - 3 % بروتين ، 8,5 % ألياف ، وأثر زهيد جدا من المواد الدهنية . 

كما أثبتت التحاليل أيضا أن الرطب يحتوي على 65 - 70 % ماء ، وذلك من وزنه الصافي ، 
24 - 58 % مواد سكرية ، 2,1 - 2 % بروتين ، 5,2 % ألياف ، وأثر زهيد من المواد الدهنية . 

وكان من أهم نتائج التجارب الكيميائية والفسيولوجية - كما يذكر الدكتور أحمد عبد الرؤوف هشام ، والدكتور علي أحمد الشحات - النتائج التالية : 
1- إن تناول الرطب أو التمر عند بدء الإفطار يزود الجسم بنسبة كبيرة من المواد السكرية فتزول أعراض نقص السكر ويتنشط الجسم 
2 - إن خلو المعدة والأمعاء من الطعام يجعلهما قادرين على امتصاص هذه المواد السكرية البسيطة بسرعة كبيرة . 
3-.إن احتواء التمر والرطب على المواد السكرية في صورة كيميائية بسيطة يجعل عملية هضمها سهلا جدا ، فإن ثلثي المادة السكرية الموجودة في التمر تكون على صورة كيميائية بسيطة ، وهكذا يرتفع مستوى سكر الدم في وقت وجيز . 
4-إن وجود التمر منقوعا بالماء ، واحتواء الرطب على نسبة مرتفعة من الماء ( 65 - 70 % ) يزود الجسم بنسبة لا بأس بها من الماء ، فلا يحتاج لشرب كمية كبيرة من الماء عند الإفطار .

تقبل الله صيامنا وقيامنا

----------


## ابو عوده

سبحان الله :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

سبحان الله
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة مها على المعلومة القيمة

----------


## mylife079

*شكرًا على المرور*

----------

